# Display Port cable



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a computer (at the office I did not buy it). It has an ADI graphics card which has two Display ports (DisplayPort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and one DVI. I looked at them and thought they were HDMI ports, but no go. I have access to a second monitor and would love to use it, but I cannot find these cables. Checked Sharif, no luck (they do have 100 HDMI cables of course).

Anyone know were I can get one?

Cheers


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I would try Dragon Mart.


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dell or HP seem to be the ones offering display port adapters:

Cables, Hubs & Adapters : Desktop Accessories | Dell

Depending on your monitor, you can go for the DVI or VGA option....


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

You can buy a one from one of the computer malls or street level stores in Al Karama, pay up for a "genuine" or name brand adapter and it will be fine. If it's a knockoff or not I would definitely test in the store before you walk out. Dubai usually has a no refund/exchange at best policy.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

nite said:


> You can buy a one from one of the computer malls or street level stores in Al Karama, pay up for a "genuine" or name brand adapter and it will be fine. If it's a knockoff or not I would definitely test in the store before you walk out. Dubai usually has a no refund/exchange at best policy.


I was also thinking I might try Electra street since I will be in AD. Thanks for the help


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

nite said:


> You can buy a one from one of the computer malls or street level stores in Al Karama, pay up for a "genuine" or name brand adapter and it will be fine. If it's a knockoff or not I would definitely test in the store before you walk out. Dubai usually has a no refund/exchange at best policy.


'
So where exactly is this area in Al Karama, I have never been. Thanks


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> '
> So where exactly is this area in Al Karama, I have never been. Thanks


Just head over by - Al Ain Center, Computer Plaza, Bur Dubai 

That whole area is packed with computer components and supply stores along the streets and plazas. 

Go to Google Maps and enter - Al Ain, Computer Plaza, Bur Dubai - and it will show you exactly where on the map.

Hope this helps.


----------

